# Lake Oconee Fishing trip for disabled Sportsman



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 1, 2012)

Lake Oconee Utlimate Adventure Grand Slam

Outdoors Without Limits is hostinga fishing trip for disabled Sportsman on Lake Oconee. We will be fishing for the Lake Oconee Grand Slam.  Hybrids, Stripers, Bass, Catfish, Crappie or anything else that will pull your string. Sugar Creek is the host site and the date will be May 11th which is a Friday. What we need is local folks who are willing to take a disabled sportsman fishing. OWL can provide assistance for anyone that needs it. We hope to have spots for 50+ disabled sportsman. We are planning an all day trip since some of our participants travel good distances. We will provide lunch for all involved. OWL has insurance that will cover everyone involved including participates, guides, boat owners ect. . If you are interested in letting a disabled sportsman enjoy what we take for granted, or interested in participating or volunteering, shoot me an email at owlhunt@att.net and I will get you all the information. It is a life changing experiance for all involved!

If you are commiting a boat, just email me with your name, phone number, how many folks you can take and if you can take wheel chairs.

For more info on Outdoors Without Limits visit us on the web at http://outdoorswithoutlimits.net/wp-owl/

or on Facebook at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Outdoo...14?ref=tn_tnmn

Check out the photo album on facebook 
__________________


----------



## doodleflop (Apr 1, 2012)

Email sent. Can't wait I had a blast on Lanier this is a very rewarding experience!


----------



## chad smith (Apr 1, 2012)

I will have a 100% confirm in a few days! Trying to talk the wife into holding off on vacation until the next weekend!!!!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 1, 2012)

doodleflop said:


> Email sent. Can't wait I had a blast on Lanier this is a very rewarding experience!



I'm in also...... Will send e-mail tomorrow.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 2, 2012)

Sent!!!


----------



## deerhunter388 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm in with my 24 foot pontoon! just sent ya an email!!


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 2, 2012)

If any of you captains need a first mate to help out, I'd love to.  I enjoyed helping out at the OWL Striper event.  PM me.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 2, 2012)

Have you set the fishing times yet?


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 2, 2012)

Start at 7am and finish up around 2pm


----------



## krazywayne (Apr 2, 2012)

My boat is under construction but if it is finished I AM DEFINITELY IN! Had a blast on Lanier!


----------



## fd1228 (Apr 2, 2012)

Count me in too.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 2, 2012)

chad smith said:


> I will have a 100% confirm in a few days! Trying to talk the wife into holding off on vacation until the next weekend!!!!



Wife rules that coop.


----------



## chad smith (Apr 2, 2012)

j_seph said:


> Wife rules that coop.



I have noticed since we have been married I'm the man of the house but she runs everything else
What sucks is she's  had this so called vacation planed for a while but this is the first I've heard about it when I told her about the OWL event ! I'm still trying fellas so don't give up on me just yet I still have a few tricks I haven't pulled out from under my hat yet

J_Seph I don't know about you but I dont want to sleep in the dog house again it gets cold and drafty at night in the doghouse


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 2, 2012)

Be careful Chad, I would hate for you to be a participant!


----------



## doodleflop (Apr 2, 2012)

chad smith said:


> I have noticed since we have been married I'm the man of the house but she runs everything else
> What sucks is she's  had this so called vacation planed for a while but this is the first I've heard about it when I told her about the OWL event ! I'm still trying fellas so don't give up on me just yet I still have a few tricks I haven't pulled out from under my hat yet
> 
> J_Seph I don't know about you but I dont want to sleep in the dog house again it gets cold and drafty at night in the doghouse



If your skeered just say your skeered. If your the man of the house be the man wear the pants and tell her doodleflop said you could go.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 2, 2012)

Our dogs sleep in the bed with us so I am always in the dog house!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 2, 2012)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Be careful Chad, I would hate for you to be a participant!




Hey I resemble that remark 


By the way I replied to your pm, I am in.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 2, 2012)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Hey I resemble that remark
> 
> 
> By the way I replied to your pm, I am in.



Hey, the leader of the peanut gallery finally showed up


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 2, 2012)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Hey I resemble that remark
> 
> 
> By the way I replied to your pm, I am in.


----------



## deerhunter388 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm very familiar with Oconee but mostly from the buisness aspect, not the fishing on the main body of the lake. I'v got no real experience putting folks on fish- it would be great if someone who is familiar with where to find fish on the lake could jump on my pontoon.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 2, 2012)

deerhunter388 said:


> I'm very familiar with Oconee but mostly from the buisness aspect, not the fishing on the main body of the lake. I'v got no real experience putting folks on fish- it would be great if someone who is familiar with where to find fish on the lake could jump on my pontoon.



Shoot nuttin better a pm. Chances are his big boat won't fit under bridge.


----------



## doodleflop (Apr 2, 2012)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Hey I resemble that remark
> 
> 
> By the way I replied to your pm, I am in.



Hope you got permission first 

Bring the golden turbin.


----------



## deerhunter388 (Apr 2, 2012)

j_seph said:


> Shoot nuttin better a pm. Chances are his big boat won't fit under bridge.



ok thanks, I sent him a message!


----------



## j_seph (Apr 3, 2012)

Btt


----------



## bigfishheads (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm in!  bigfishheads@me.com


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 3, 2012)

bigfishheads said:


> I'm in!  bigfishheads@me.com



Please send me an email with your name, phone number, how many folks you can take and if you can handle a wheel chair.

Thanks


----------



## j_seph (Apr 3, 2012)

Just a crazy thought Mr. Rowe, is there anyway to turn this into a for sure all day event. Could we round up deep fryers and such so we could all bring our catch in and have one big ole fish fry after the event? This would also give an opportunity for some woodyites that don't fish or have a boat but enjoy cooking to provide something as well.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 3, 2012)

My daddy is Mr Rowe!  Sounds good if some of y'all want to get it together. My plate is full right now.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 3, 2012)

Arrow Flinger said:


> My daddy is Mr Rowe!  Sounds good if some of y'all want to get it together. My plate is full right now.


Your old enough to be my daddy Mr. Rowe
and a full plate is what we all need after a hard day of fishing


----------



## j_seph (Apr 3, 2012)

I have sent a PM to a popular cook on here, now see if it can happen!


----------



## doodleflop (Apr 3, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 3, 2012)

j_seph said:


> Your old enough to be my daddy Mr. Rowe
> and a full plate is what we all need after a hard day of fishing



Alright you young whipper snapper. Thats Mr Flinger too you!


----------



## j_seph (Apr 4, 2012)

Btt


----------



## brianj (Apr 4, 2012)

Arrow Flinger, trying to confirm I can make it - about 90% sure.  Will shoot you a pm shortly.

Gonna need some help from you oconee boys - chad if you can't make it, maybe you can hook me up with a few of you secret spots


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 4, 2012)

brianj said:


> Arrow Flinger, trying to confirm I can make it - about 90% sure.  Will shoot you a pm shortly.
> 
> Gonna need some help from you oconee boys - chad if you can't make it, maybe you can hook me up with a few of you secret spots



good deal!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 4, 2012)

Just follow me...


----------



## j_seph (Apr 4, 2012)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Just follow me...


 or..................................
Pull him and he will point the direction
good gesture SOS, Chads wife probably won't let him anyways


----------



## Reel Time (Apr 5, 2012)

I am in also. The Hybrid bite should be strong.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 5, 2012)

Reel Time said:


> I am in also. The Hybrid bite should be strong.



Thanks!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 5, 2012)

j_seph said:


> or..................................
> Pull him and he will point the direction
> good gesture SOS, Chads wife probably won't let him anyways



We were going slow enough to drift


----------



## krazywayne (Apr 5, 2012)

j_seph said:


> Just a crazy thought Mr. Rowe, is there anyway to turn this into a for sure all day event. Could we round up deep fryers and such so we could all bring our catch in and have one big ole fish fry after the event? This would also give an opportunity for some woodyites that don't fish or have a boat but enjoy cooking to provide something as well.



THAT IS A SUPER IDEA!


----------



## j_seph (Apr 5, 2012)

krazywayne said:


> THAT IS A SUPER IDEA!


Looks like we got someone to head this up^^


----------



## krazywayne (Apr 5, 2012)

I would be glad to help with this ....I am still trying to make sure I can get off work that day! HOPEFULLY I CAN!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 5, 2012)

I will do all I can do to help too.


----------



## doodleflop (Apr 6, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 7, 2012)

Count me in......PM sent


----------



## cuda67bnl (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm gonna try and commit to this. Will have confirmation in a day or so. Would like to chase catfish if I can follow someone else around that knows the lake. Will be able to take at least one person, maybe two. My boat ain't much, but it floats! Not wheelchair friendly, but can probably pull the passenger seat out if we need to make room for someone in a chair. Any idea on how many have commited thus far?


----------



## fishingga (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm in again!!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 8, 2012)

cuda67bnl said:


> I'm gonna try and commit to this. Will have confirmation in a day or so. Would like to chase catfish if I can follow someone else around that knows the lake. Will be able to take at least one person, maybe two. My boat ain't much, but it floats! Not wheelchair friendly, but can probably pull the passenger seat out if we need to make room for someone in a chair. Any idea on how many have commited thus far?



10 Boats right now. Thanks to everyone but we need 25+ more to be safe.



fishingga said:


> I'm in again!!



Thanks 
Looking forward to it again.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 9, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## j_seph (Apr 9, 2012)

Mr. Rowe

If you can't get enough boats I am good for a double shift from 7am-2pm and 2pm till whenever.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks but I  have faith the boats will come.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 10, 2012)

12 boat committed , 23 more and I can relax!


----------



## cuda67bnl (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm in! 
Anyone know the foot print of an average wheelchair? I'll pull my passenger seat to make room for one if it'll fit.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 10, 2012)

cuda67bnl said:


> I'm in!
> Anyone know the foot print of an average wheelchair? I'll pull my passenger seat to make room for one if it'll fit.


 This would be a SOS PM, it depends on the size of the person and type of chair. I have a Carolina Skiff flat bottom and it worked out great for a wheelchair. Just as long as one of us knew when he dicided to roll to one side or the other. Skerred me a little bit


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 10, 2012)

cuda67bnl said:


> I'm in!
> Anyone know the foot print of an average wheelchair? I'll pull my passenger seat to make room for one if it'll fit.



I would hold off on that until we see how it works out.  We will probably have more folks out of chairs than in chairs.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 10, 2012)

Chad, you went quite on us. Does that mean you lost?


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 10, 2012)

13 boat committed , 22 more and I can relax!


----------



## doodleflop (Apr 10, 2012)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Chad, you went quite on us. Does that mean you lost?



Right now chad is getting just for asking to go


----------



## flip0302 (Apr 10, 2012)

doodleflop said:


> Right now chad is getting just for asking to go



Last I heard, one of you guys had offered to go on vacation in his place, so he could stay behind and fish!
(Won't say who it was)


----------



## j_seph (Apr 10, 2012)

flip0302 said:


> Last I heard, one of you guys had offered to go on vacation in his place, so he could stay behind and fish!
> (Won't say who it was)



You just told on yourself cause I don't see you signed up yet.


----------



## doodleflop (Apr 10, 2012)

Come on flip sign up. It's well worth it!


----------



## flip0302 (Apr 10, 2012)

I can't commit quite yet but working on it.
With it being on a Friday I already had three supervisors on vacation.
Don't count the Fliptoon out quite yet!


----------



## flip0302 (Apr 10, 2012)

j_seph said:


> You just told on yourself cause I don't see you signed up yet.



Ruut Row...Sorry Chad!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 10, 2012)

I cant wait on this one!!


----------



## j_seph (Apr 11, 2012)

TTT
BTT
Come on guys and gals


----------



## deerhunter388 (Apr 11, 2012)

I'll  try and ask my neighbors this weekend and see if any of them would be willing to bring their boats.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 11, 2012)

deerhunter388 said:


> I'll  try and ask my neighbors this weekend and see if any of them would be willing to bring their boats.



Thanks!


----------



## krazywayne (Apr 11, 2012)

Chad said today that their reservation are in stone and he will not be able to do this one but I could use his boat if mine was not ready! So if I can get off work I am in regardless of whatever boat I use! Can't wait to do this again!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 11, 2012)

krazywayne said:


> Chad said today that their reservation are in stone and he will not be able to do this one but I could use his boat if mine was not ready! So if I can get off work I am in regardless of whatever boat I use! Can't wait to do this again!



At least he has his priority in the right place!  I hope you can make it.  Sully is gonna be heart broke though unless he can go with you!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 12, 2012)

I have been in touch with the Wounder Warriors out of Augusta and some of them will be participating along with the Wounded Warriors out of Benning.  Keep the boats coming.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Apr 12, 2012)

Bump!!

Looking forward to this trip!


----------



## krazywayne (Apr 12, 2012)

Arrow Flinger said:


> At least he has his priority in the right place!  I hope you can make it.  Sully is gonna be heart broke though unless he can go with you!



The boss told me today that it should not be a problem so as of right now I am in. If he changes his mind I will let you know in advance. Cannot wait to try to get Sully a big ole Oconee Cat! 

Also any others intersted in heading up the afterparty fish fry? After tomorrow I will have a nice fryer and could help but dont wanna commit to being the ring leader in case I cannot make it... I wish he would just say yes or no so I would know. Anyways, gonna be a great day on Beautiful Lake Oconee


----------



## j_seph (Apr 12, 2012)

Bout time the Dink toon gets a real captain hehe


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 12, 2012)

j_seph said:


> Bout time the Dink toon gets a real captain hehe



Yea, one that won't be in a speedo at the beach!


----------



## doodleflop (Apr 12, 2012)

Don't mention speedos around SOS I heard he's been known to wear one fishing for good luck.


----------



## krazywayne (Apr 12, 2012)

doodleflop said:


> Don't mention speedos around SOS I heard he's been known to wear one fishing for good luck.



Speedo and turban! Now that is sexiness!


----------



## flip0302 (Apr 12, 2012)

krazywayne said:


> Speedo and turban! Now that is sexiness!



Krazywayne...have you seen him in his Snookie outfit!
We may have to dig that one back out!


----------



## doodleflop (Apr 13, 2012)

flip0302 said:


> Krazywayne...have you seen him in his Snookie outfit!
> We may have to dig that one back out!



Is this it?


----------



## j_seph (Apr 13, 2012)

doodleflop said:


> Is this it?


Hawt mamma, she could be my disabled guest
































NOT


----------



## flip0302 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hahaha, I needed that this morning, made me smile when I didn't really want to!

Then I wondered about Doodle and that boat ramp thing and I wondered, what if.....

I am real close to being able to put the Fliptoon in with you guys. I have one more supervisor to get a favor from and I am in!

Someone may have to show me where to fish. I get lost on Oconee.


----------



## doodleflop (Apr 13, 2012)

flip0302 said:


> Hahaha, I needed that this morning, made me smile when I didn't really want to!
> 
> Then I wondered about Doodle and that boat ramp thing and I wondered, what if.....
> 
> ...



I see the pot calling the kettle black here. Harass me about the boat ramps. Then admit asking other men for favors hmmmm flip I think you've told on yourself


----------



## flip0302 (Apr 13, 2012)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Lake Oconee Utlimate Adventure Grand Slam
> 
> Outdoors Without Limits is hostinga fishing trip for disabled Sportsman on Lake Oconee. We will be fishing for the Lake Oconee Grand Slam.  Hybrids, Stripers, Bass, Catfish, Crappie or anything else that will pull your string. Sugar Creek is the host site and the date will be May 11th which is a Friday. What we need is local folks who are willing to take a disabled sportsman fishing. OWL can provide assistance for anyone that needs it. We hope to have spots for 50+ disabled sportsman. We are planning an all day trip since some of our participants travel good distances. We will provide lunch for all involved. OWL has insurance that will cover everyone involved including participates, guides, boat owners ect. . If you are interested in letting a disabled sportsman enjoy what we take for granted, or interested in participating or volunteering, shoot me an email at owlhunt@att.net and I will get you all the information. It is a life changing experiance for all involved!
> 
> ...



PM Sent


----------



## j_seph (Apr 13, 2012)

flip0302 said:


> PM Sent


----------



## doodleflop (Apr 13, 2012)

j_seph said:


>



x2.


----------



## flip0302 (Apr 13, 2012)

doodleflop said:


> x2.



Does this mean you are going to teach me where to fish?


----------



## doodleflop (Apr 13, 2012)

flip0302 said:


> Does this mean you are going to teach me where to fish?



I'm following you around  After all your partner caught the lake record


----------



## j_seph (Apr 13, 2012)

flip0302 said:


> Does this mean you are going to teach me where to fish?





doodleflop said:


> I'm following you around  After all your partner caught the lake record


I am going the opposite direction of both of you two characters! At least once we get under the bridge of course. Then again it depends which way the Krazywayne catfish charter boat goes to.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 13, 2012)

doodleflop said:


> Is this it?



It's hard to be that hawt!!! And still cut bait!!!


----------



## cuda67bnl (Apr 13, 2012)

Jeez, I sure hope you don't dress like that when I'm fishing with you........


----------



## j_seph (Apr 13, 2012)

cuda67bnl said:


> Jeez, I sure hope you don't dress like that when I'm fishing with you........



By may 11 it should be warm enough he will have the slimekini on. That's a bikini held up with slime.


----------



## deerhunter388 (Apr 14, 2012)

2 of my neighbors say that they are in!! they both have pontoons and they should be sending an email soon to confirm.


----------



## krazywayne (Apr 14, 2012)

Sultan of Slime said:


> It's hard to be that hawt!!! And still cut bait!!!



I was thinking the same thing exactly!


----------



## krazywayne (Apr 14, 2012)

Boss man told me today that I could commit! Pm being sent now! I'm in boys and girls.... YAY! Sultan you wear the Slimekini and I will be sure to bring some dolla bills! lol


----------



## stripermack (Apr 14, 2012)

krazywayne said:


> Boss man told me today that I could commit! Pm being sent now! I'm in boys and girls.... YAY! Sultan you wear the Slimekini and I will be sure to bring some dolla bills! lol



If you need a first mate let me know. I have not been to Oconee in 22 years! Your personal flotation device is interesting!


----------



## krazywayne (Apr 14, 2012)

stripermack said:


> If you need a first mate let me know. I have not been to Oconee in 22 years! Your personal flotation device is interesting!



Wll do MAN, ...... Personal floatation device? I had a long day what am i missing? lol


----------



## j_seph (Apr 14, 2012)

May be talking about that big head


----------



## krazywayne (Apr 14, 2012)

No doubt! I do have a rather larger than average tater! Lol


----------



## j_seph (Apr 15, 2012)

krazywayne said:


> No doubt! I do have a rather larger than average tater! Lol


----------



## stripermack (Apr 15, 2012)

krazywayne said:


> Wll do MAN, ...... Personal floatation device? I had a long day what am i missing? lol



just check out that picture!


----------



## stripermack (Apr 15, 2012)

krazywayne said:


> Wll do MAN, ...... Personal floatation device? I had a long day what am i missing? lol



just check out that picture!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 16, 2012)

deerhunter388 said:


> 2 of my neighbors say that they are in!! they both have pontoons and they should be sending an email soon to confirm.



That is great.  I don't have the emails yet thouth.



krazywayne said:


> Boss man told me today that I could commit! Pm being sent now! I'm in boys and girls.... YAY! Sultan you wear the Slimekini and I will be sure to bring some dolla bills! lol


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 16, 2012)

Alright. Here are the numbers as of now.  15 boats committed with 2 more pending.  24 participants confirmed with 8 of these Wounded Warriors from Fort Benning with several more expected.  More WW's coming from Augusta but no confirmations yet.  23 more boats and I can relax.


----------



## krazywayne (Apr 16, 2012)

It's Peanut butter jelly time!


----------



## j_seph (Apr 16, 2012)

krazywayne, you know we are all going to jump on the dink toon with our memory cards and get all of Chads waypoints don't ya


----------



## krazywayne (Apr 16, 2012)

I will only charge you a minimal fee.... lol....can't wait! Gonna be a blast! I just hope we catch a few fish!


----------



## j_seph (Apr 16, 2012)

krazywayne said:


> I will only charge you a minimal fee.... lol....can't wait! Gonna be a blast! I just hope we catch a few fish!


Since it is a couple hour drive I may end up staying and fishing Friday night as well


----------



## chad smith (Apr 16, 2012)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Chad, you went quite on us. Does that mean you lost?



Well it's a 98.8%no I can't make it even though I have tried every thing to get out of this one! The only thing that may can save me is my wife made the reservations and then asked off from work, there is another teacher that has already asked off for the exact days and my wifes boss is not sure just yet she can have the same days off as the other teacher
I'm hopeing she doesn't get off so I can help with the OWL
I shouldn't think that but I had a blast at the Lanier event!
If I still can't fish the OWL my boat will still be at the event with firstmate KrazyWayne and he will have my Humminbird with all my secrete big fish holes marked on the GPS
I will let you all know 100% within the next week!
This is KILLING ME


----------



## fd1228 (Apr 16, 2012)

I was thinking about staying to fish fri. night or sat. morning too j seph


----------



## j_seph (Apr 16, 2012)

fd1228 said:


> I was thinking about staying to fish fri. night or sat. morning too j seph


we might could end up with a little friendly tournament afterwards


----------



## flip0302 (Apr 16, 2012)

krazywayne said:


> Boss man told me today that I could commit! Pm being sent now! I'm in boys and girls.... YAY! Sultan you wear the Slimekini and I will be sure to bring some dolla bills! lol



I normally don't repeat things, but, I heard from a real reliable source(think his name is SOS), that the Sultan was doing a table dance on top of a Blue Water Bait Tank on Sinclair this weekend.
And KrazyWayne, I hear that one was for free!!!

Seems someone dropped a Gar on his.....


----------



## flip0302 (Apr 17, 2012)

So, is somebody hanging around and cooking?

Fried Catfish sounds good after reading KrazyWayne's post!


----------



## j_seph (Apr 17, 2012)

flip0302 said:


> So, is somebody hanging around and cooking?
> 
> Fried Catfish sounds good after reading KrazyWayne's post!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 18, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## j_seph (Apr 18, 2012)

arrow flinger said:


> alright. Here are the numbers as of now.  15 boats committed with 2 more pending.  24 participants confirmed with 8 of these wounded warriors from fort benning with several more expected.  More ww's coming from augusta but no confirmations yet.  23 more boats and i can relax.


1867 views, 17 possible boats
come on folks there has to be more than 17 boats out of 1867 views


----------



## krazywayne (Apr 18, 2012)

flip0302 said:


> So, is somebody hanging around and cooking?
> 
> Fried Catfish sounds good after reading KrazyWayne's post!



I may able to, If my brother helps me out I will have to see what time he has to be home.... Would love to hang around for a meet and EAT(greet)


----------



## brianj (Apr 18, 2012)

Assuming i can makke it; i'll bring along my cheap bsp fish frier and stay for a while.  All i need in return is pointers on where to catch fish on oconee...



flip0302 said:


> So, is somebody hanging around and cooking?
> 
> Fried Catfish sounds good after reading KrazyWayne's post!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 19, 2012)

19 boats committed. Keep em coming so no disabled folks will have to be disappointed.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 19, 2012)

Did nuttin better ever commit? 
If it's because he can't get under the bridge someone could carry a wounded warrior or two under the bridge for him


----------



## krazywayne (Apr 19, 2012)

j_seph said:


> Did nuttin better ever commit?
> If it's because he can't get under the bridge someone could carry a wounded warrior or two under the bridge for him



f he commits I would be glad to transport a couple WW (not in a chair) to him to the other side of bridge. Chair would not fit in his boat but 2 WW would fish comfortable in it! NICE RIDE I MUST SAY! Was a blast to fish with him in Santee last summer! Come on Monty, you in?


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 19, 2012)

DS Williams is in!  Thats 20!


----------



## deerhunter388 (Apr 19, 2012)

If need be I'd also be glad to pile a bunch of folks on my pontoon to fairy people over to the other side of the bridge.. Also, I still might need a first mate and/or someone who knows something about putting folks onto the fish.


----------



## needamechanic (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a pontoon boat. I can take two wheelchairs and one or two others. Please contact me at 678-691-5101. You can e-mail me at needamechanic@ comcast.net. Thank you, Dave Pennington.


----------



## needamechanic (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a pontoon boat. I can take two wheelchairs and one or two others. You can contact me at 678-691-5101. You can also e-mail me at needamechanic@comcast.net.I look forward to hearing from you. Dave Pennington  Need A Mechanic at on gon


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 21, 2012)

needamechanic said:


> I have a pontoon boat. I can take two wheelchairs and one or two others. You can contact me at 678-691-5101. You can also e-mail me at needamechanic@comcast.net.I look forward to hearing from you. Dave Pennington  Need A Mechanic at on gon



Thanks abunch!

Email sent


----------



## 12gamag (Apr 21, 2012)

Do you still need a extra boat? I sent a email to you
earlier this week but never heard back from ya


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes sir! Pm sent. Sorry about that.


----------



## 12gamag (Apr 21, 2012)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Yes sir! Pm sent. Sorry about that.



Resent email


----------



## Nuttin Better (Apr 21, 2012)

j_seph said:


> Did nuttin better ever commit?
> If it's because he can't get under the bridge someone could carry a wounded warrior or two under the bridge for him



I just got home from Santee with my boat. I will be going to Sugar Creek in a few days to see if I can get under the bridge. I do plan on being there with bells on.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Apr 22, 2012)

Bump!!!


----------



## deerhunter388 (Apr 23, 2012)

I'v never done one of these  fishing days before. Do the capitans need to bring all their own tackle and gear- or does outdoors without limits provide the gear and stuff? I have stuff I can bring if needed- i'm just curious. Also is there any paperwork that we need to fill out if we are using our boats?


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 23, 2012)

PM Sent


----------



## brianj (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm in...
- Brian Johnson
- 23ft pontoon, so can hold a few folks.  might be a little tight fishing out of a wheel chair, but can probably make it work if needed
- pm on the way


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is some info for some of you.  



deerhunter388 said:


> I'v never done one of these  fishing days before. Do the capitans need to bring all their own tackle and gear- or does outdoors without limits provide the gear and stuff? I have stuff I can bring if needed- i'm just curious. Also is there any paperwork that we need to fill out if we are using our boats?



The captains furnish all the fishing equipment. Some participants will bring a rod though. We will furnish lunch. 

We will have a libility release form to fill out at the lake for everyone. We are fully insured and cover every one involved.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 23, 2012)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Here is some info for some of you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You left out something their MR. Rowe!






















All participants will bring a joy to your heart and an enlightenment to your life.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 23, 2012)

Todays update
23 boats commited.  The email was just released today by the National Wounded Warrior Program and 8 new Wounded Warriors registered just today. That makes 16 WW's so far with 15 or so other disabled folks.  Please keep the boats coming.  Lets not disappoint any of them.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 23, 2012)

j_seph said:


> You left out something their MR. Rowe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So right Whippersnapper!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is the schedule for the day incase some of you didn't get it.


----------



## krazywayne (Apr 23, 2012)

j_seph said:


> You left out something their MR. Rowe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could not have said it better..... AFTER THIS TRIP YOU WILL HAVE A HEART FULL OF JOY AND UNDERSTANDING OF WHAT IT MEANS TO BE ALIVE! So much we take for granted and these warriors and outdoorsmen will put that into perspective for us! One of the most meaningful days I have ever experienced was the first one of these I participated in!


----------



## doodleflop (Apr 23, 2012)

krazywayne said:


> Could not have said it better..... AFTER THIS TRIP YOU WILL HAVE A HEART FULL OF JOY AND UNDERSTANDING OF WHAT IT MEANS TO BE ALIVE! So much we take for granted and these warriors and outdoorsmen will put that into perspective for us! One of the most meaningful days I have ever experienced was the first one of these I participated in!



You and joe have got it right. You will be humbled and have more joy in your heart than you could ever ask for. The WW I took out on Lanier has been on two more trips with me and all I can say is wow. Here I thought I was doing a good deed taking him out but in return he has blessed me in so many ways. Hearing what he has sacrificed for us and our country and his stories are incredible. I'm humbled to be in his presence and honored to have him on my boat!


----------



## Fishdog31024 (Apr 23, 2012)

Arrow Flinger, Dig you get my E-mail?

David Wallace


----------



## krazywayne (Apr 23, 2012)

doodleflop said:


> You and joe have got it right. You will be humbled and have more joy in your heart than you could ever ask for. The WW I took out on Lanier has been on two more trips with me and all I can say is wow. Here I thought I was doing a good deed taking him out but in return he has blessed me in so many ways. Hearing what he has sacrificed for us and our country and his stories are incredible. I'm humbled to be in his presence and honored to have him on my boat!



Doodleflop, It is especially awesome for me to be a combat veteran myself and hearing what he did and the stories he has! HUMBLED is not the word but to describe it but Honored is! There will always be a special spot in heaven for these men and women!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 24, 2012)

Fishdog31024 said:


> Arrow Flinger, Dig you get my E-mail?
> 
> David Wallace



No sir I didn't.  Please try again at owlhunt@att.net

Thanks


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 24, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 24, 2012)

j_seph said:


> You left out something their MR. Rowe!
> 
> 
> All participants will bring a joy to your heart and an enlightenment to your life.





krazywayne said:


> Could not have said it better..... AFTER THIS TRIP YOU WILL HAVE A HEART FULL OF JOY AND UNDERSTANDING OF WHAT IT MEANS TO BE ALIVE! So much we take for granted and these warriors and outdoorsmen will put that into perspective for us! One of the most meaningful days I have ever experienced was the first one of these I participated in!





doodleflop said:


> You and joe have got it right. You will be humbled and have more joy in your heart than you could ever ask for. The WW I took out on Lanier has been on two more trips with me and all I can say is wow. Here I thought I was doing a good deed taking him out but in return he has blessed me in so many ways. Hearing what he has sacrificed for us and our country and his stories are incredible. I'm humbled to be in his presence and honored to have him on my boat!



The OWL motto is "It's a Life Changing Experiance".  Most folks think this is talking about the participants.  It is.  I have seen it.  But it is also a life changing experiance for the guides and volunteers.  I know it has changed mine from the very first event I was involved in. You will leave the events with a different outlook on life.  The smiles on the participants faces are undiscribable and make it all well worth while and the weekly phone calls I get from some new friends tells me what it means to the participants. I had a Wounded Warrior tell me after the last trip that it was the most relaxing day he has had since returning home.  It is a Life Changing Experiance.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 24, 2012)

I have been blessed to be on both sides of this situation and trust me everyone envolved will be touched for the rest of their lives over something as simple as getting to go fishing. Thanks to all of the volunteers!!!


----------



## j_seph (Apr 24, 2012)

Sultan of Slime said:


> I have been blessed to be on both sides of this situation and trust me everyone envolved will be touched for the rest of their lives over something as simple as getting to go fishing. Thanks to all of the volunteers!!!


BOY you ain't disabled if you can't roll there you will flop to get there Remember our first trip together? I heard a loud flop, scared the begeezes out of me. I thought he had done fell out and I was already trying to figure out how would I get him up and all he could say was lets go.(he was just getting into position to go)


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 24, 2012)

j_seph said:


> BOY you ain't disabled if you can't roll there you will flop to get there Remember our first trip together? I heard a loud flop, scared the begeezes out of me. I thought he had done fell out and I was already trying to figure out how would I get him up and all he could say was lets go.(he was just getting into position to go)



You ain't never lied!! If all else fails the "Shamu" approach usually gets it done!!


----------



## flip0302 (Apr 24, 2012)

j_seph said:


> BOY you ain't disabled if you can't roll there you will flop to get there Remember our first trip together? I heard a loud flop, scared the begeezes out of me. I thought he had done fell out and I was already trying to figure out how would I get him up and all he could say was lets go.(he was just getting into position to go)



Sultan, I have to say that Joe has called you out on this one!
I remember sitting at 44 Bridge early one morning and a big ole Flathead took a pole down...you were like a Chihuahua guarding a Pork Chop! 
Besides you sit taller than most men stand, at least in my eyes buddy!

Looking forward to a good time, veteran myself, lost a dad in Vietnam, glad to give back a little.

I am so excited I am going to fish Thursday also!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 24, 2012)

If any of you sent me an email and didn't recieve a responce, pm me.  I have returned a couple from my phone that got lost in cyber space.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 24, 2012)

Arrow Flinger said:


> If any of you sent me an email and didn't recieve a responce, pm me.  I have returned a couple from my phone that got lost in cyber space.


Old Timers and this new age technologyMaybe a telegraph would work better


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 24, 2012)

.-- .... .. .--. .--. . .-. / ... -. .- .--. .--. . .-.

http://morsecode.scphillips.com/jtranslator.html


----------



## j_seph (Apr 24, 2012)

.. / .-.. --- ...- . / .. - / .- -. -.. / - .... .- -. -.- ... / ..-. --- .-. / - .... . / --. --- --- -.. / .-.. .- ..- --. .... / --- .-.. . / ..-. .- .-. - .-.-.- / -.-. --- ..- .-.. -.. / .--. .-. --- -... .- -... .-.. -.-- / - -.-- .--. . / -... -.-- / - .... . / ... . -. ... --- .-. / - .... .. ... / .-- .- -.-- .-.-.- / .-.. --- --- -.- / --- ..- - ?


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 24, 2012)

ROFL


----------



## cuda67bnl (Apr 24, 2012)

Does Sugar Creek sell bait?
I'm gonna try and catch some the day before, but want to be prepared if I don't get to.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 24, 2012)

cuda67bnl said:


> Does Sugar Creek sell bait?
> I'm gonna try and catch some the day before, but want to be prepared if I don't get to.



Chad????  Anybody???


----------



## fishingga (Apr 24, 2012)

the usual stuff, minnows, worms, crickets but I have never seen them sell shad.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 24, 2012)

Check with SOS


----------



## doodleflop (Apr 24, 2012)

Sugar creek sells the normal worms and bass/crappie minnows. They have a good tackle selection though. Catching bait is no problem around there you can just about never crank the big motor and catch all the bream and net all the shad you'll need.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 25, 2012)

4 New Wounded warriors registered today.


----------



## krazywayne (Apr 25, 2012)

I will be there catching bait and if you want I could net a few shad for some of the other boats. Also like doodleflop mentioned the bream are very abundant around the marina and bridge area


----------



## doodleflop (Apr 25, 2012)

krazywayne said:


> I will be there catching bait and if you want I could net a few shad for some of the other boats. Also like doodleflop mentioned the bream are very abundant around the marina and bridge area



Since you offered  I would like 2 dozen hand size or larger bream and 3 dozen large 9-12" gizzard shad 

Thanks


----------



## j_seph (Apr 25, 2012)

doodleflop said:


> Since you offered  I would like 2 dozen hand size or larger bream and 3 dozen large 9-12" gizzard shad
> 
> Thanks



Go ahead and get me double ^ that order and thanks in advance.


----------



## flip0302 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey, What about me? I'll have the same!


----------



## flip0302 (Apr 25, 2012)

Anyone going to fish that Thursday?


----------



## j_seph (Apr 25, 2012)

flip0302 said:


> Anyone going to fish that Thursday?


In your boat I hope.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Apr 26, 2012)

flip0302 said:


> Anyone going to fish that Thursday?



I may try and fish Thursday since I have only been on Oconee once before. Might try and stay down there somewhere to avoid getting up so darn early on Friday too.


----------



## krazywayne (Apr 26, 2012)

I may try to fish thursday night and have everything ready to go Friday morning....as for the bait catching, why don't you guys join me in the bream catching.... I was referring to the ones who don't know how or where to catch bait...lol and I KNOW that you 3 are very knowledgeable and can catch anything you want!


----------



## j_seph (Apr 26, 2012)

krazywayne said:


> I may try to fish thursday night and have everything ready to go Friday morning....as for the bait catching, why don't you guys join me in the bream catching.... I was referring to the ones who don't know how or where to catch bait...lol and I KNOW that you 3 are very knowledgeable and can catch anything you want!



Castnet tore and lost bream pole


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 26, 2012)

Sultan of Slime said:


> I cant wait on this one!!



Got your noodles all rigged up?


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 26, 2012)

I am gonna have a 4 year old with me that can help with the bait catching!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 26, 2012)

That is if I can keep this from happening????


----------



## krazywayne (Apr 26, 2012)

That lil guy looks like a pro!


----------



## krazywayne (Apr 26, 2012)

anyone heard from Nuttin Better? He was gonna try to see if his boat would fit under the bridge....just curious? Monty? well....yes or no?


----------



## fishingga (Apr 26, 2012)

That was a good save.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 26, 2012)

krazywayne said:


> anyone heard from Nuttin Better? He was gonna try to see if his boat would fit under the bridge....just curious? Monty? well....yes or no?


May need to go look under the bridge. He may be hung up under there


----------



## Nuttin Better (Apr 26, 2012)

Im not stuck yet. Today is the first day that I have been home in two weeks. I will be going to the Lake sometime between now and Monday. I may get stuck then. I will let yall know.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 26, 2012)

Nuttin Better said:


> Im not stuck yet. Today is the first day that I have been home in two weeks. I will be going to the Lake sometime between now and Monday. I may get stuck then. I will let yall know.


If ya get stuck, start 5 gallon bucketing water into the boat. Once you get enough in it you will sit lower


----------



## doodleflop (Apr 27, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 27, 2012)

I need help catching bait!!


----------



## krazywayne (Apr 27, 2012)

Whatever Sultan! You have the NET MASTER as a co captain! I seen her throw that net and man is she good at it! Ask her to catch me some!


----------



## cuda67bnl (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm gonna try and hit Oconee tomorrow or Sunday to do some practice for the owl event, since I'm not familiar with the lake. I really don't want to take someone out and get skunked! If anyone can recommend some general (or exact) areas for catfish, a PM would be greatly appreciated. I'm gonna launch at Sugar Creek so I'll know where it's at come game day, as well as how long it takes me to get there. What do they charge for ramp fees? Also gonna try and catch some bream for bait once there, since I ain't no net thrower......


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 27, 2012)

25 Boats as of today.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Apr 27, 2012)

Special thanks to Doodleflop for the PM!

Hey, Arrowflinger....  what's the count for participants now?


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 28, 2012)

Around 38 or do.


----------



## deerhunter388 (Apr 29, 2012)

bump.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 29, 2012)

ttt


----------



## dphillipx (Apr 29, 2012)

i am super excited to join DOODLEFLOP for this event. i am looking forward to a heartwarming experience that ill never forget.....and if i bring my binocs i may just find JSEPHs secret holes.....hmmm....


----------



## j_seph (Apr 30, 2012)

You will get alot more warm than your heart fishing with doodleflop and guarantee that it will be an experience you will never forget or one we will let you forget!


----------



## doodleflop (Apr 30, 2012)

j_seph said:


> You will get alot more warm than your heart fishing with doodleflop and guarantee that it will be an experience you will never forget or one we will let you forget!


----------



## cuda67bnl (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm hooking my boat to the back of doodleflop's boat and just gonna let him pull us around the lake for the day. That way Phillip can be my flunky too.........


----------



## nkbigdog (Apr 30, 2012)

Arrow Flinger said:


> 25 Boats as of today.



Any luck with Jenny at the Georgia War Veterans Home?


----------



## dphillipx (Apr 30, 2012)

cuda67bnl said:


> I'm hooking my boat to the back of doodleflop's boat and just gonna let him pull us around the lake for the day. That way Phillip can be my flunky too.........



Are you referring to me? I mean my wife expects me to be in two places at once...but now you.... pshhh....lol...not to get off topic here but cuda ...u need to get with me about your TX winnings....



And Joseph...yall never fished with me before... y'all may be the ones looking to forget


----------



## flip0302 (Apr 30, 2012)

j_seph said:


> You will get alot more warm than your heart fishing with doodleflop and guarantee that it will be an experience you will never forget or one we will let you forget!



Joe isn't referring to that BOAT RAMP thing again is he?


----------



## flip0302 (Apr 30, 2012)

cuda67bnl said:


> I'm hooking my boat to the back of doodleflop's boat and just gonna let him pull us around the lake for the day. That way Phillip can be my flunky too.........



Way too late, I have one eye on the "Doodle Toon" and the other on "Reaper Ship". I will cast my anchor by Doodle or the Sultan one......who ever has some extra bait.


----------



## dphillipx (Apr 30, 2012)

Somebody please inform me of this boat ramp thing.......


----------



## doodleflop (Apr 30, 2012)

flip0302 said:


> Joe isn't referring to that BOAT RAMP thing again is he?



I can see that you haven't developed Alzheimers yet but a definite case of the some timers 

Don't forget krazy Wayne will be el capitan of the dink toon with all those waypoints. We should follow him around. 

Dphillipx I'm oh so glad joe deleted the thread. Some stories are too funny to share with everyone on here.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 30, 2012)

doodleflop said:


> I can see that you haven't developed Alzheimers yet but a definite case of the some timers
> 
> Don't forget krazy Wayne will be el capitan of the dink toon with all those waypoints. We should follow him around.
> 
> Dphillipx I'm oh so glad joe deleted the thread. Some stories are too funny to share with everyone on here.



Deleted but not forever. Highlight-copy-paste to word save as flopping at the flat.doc


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 30, 2012)

nkbigdog said:


> Any luck with Jenny at the Georgia War Veterans Home?



PM sent


----------



## cuda67bnl (Apr 30, 2012)

dphillipx said:


> Are you referring to me? I mean my wife expects me to be in two places at once...but now you.... pshhh....lol...not to get off topic here but cuda ...u need to get with me about your TX winnings....



Yes, you. Rumor has it that you're gonna be the bait boy, hook baiter, fish cleaner, etc, etc. 
PM sent on the TX thing.......


----------



## dphillipx (Apr 30, 2012)

You're sadly mistaken.....I can bet I know who started it.....


----------



## flip0302 (Apr 30, 2012)

dphillipx said:


> You're sadly mistaken.....I can bet I know who started it.....



You are on the boat with a great Captain and will have a blast!

I heard that there was someone on his boat one time that didn't act right and he got slapped in the face with a Skipjack, but he deserved it from what I hear.

I am looking forward to this one...will be good to see and meet everyone!


----------



## j_seph (Apr 30, 2012)

flip0302 said:


> You are on the boat with a great Captain and will have a blast!
> 
> I heard that there was someone on his boat one time that didn't act right and he got slapped in the face with a Skipjack, but he deserved it from what I hear.
> 
> I am looking forward to this one...will be good to see and meet everyone!



Still got some


----------



## doodleflop (Apr 30, 2012)

flip0302 said:


> You are on the boat with a great Captain and will have a blast!
> 
> I heard that there was someone on his boat one time that didn't act right and he got slapped in the face with a Skipjack, but he deserved it from what I hear.
> 
> I am looking forward to this one...will be good to see and meet everyone!



And he looked like this   we had fun that trip.


----------



## flip0302 (May 1, 2012)

If pictures could talk....

To the top!


----------



## BigGaJon (May 1, 2012)

Okay guys. Been on the fence about participating in this OWL event for several days. This really seems like something can be more rewarding to me than to whomever is the guest angler.  I am no Oconee expert, although I do know the layout of the lake pretty well, when on the lake I'm usually chucking and winding for the green fish. I have caught several catfish out of the lake a time or two. I really don't want to sign-up and take someone out and not put them on fish. What are you guy's thoughts? I don't know any of you guys (fished with Chad Smith twice), but I do read the forum religously and realize that some of you are pretty good sticks on the water.  By the way, is there still a need for boats?


----------



## fishingga (May 1, 2012)

Hope you can make it.  It is a great experience.  I'm sure you will get a lot of help.


----------



## T.P. (May 1, 2012)

BigGaJon said:


> Okay guys. Been on the fence about participating in this OWL event for several days. This really seems like something can be more rewarding to me than to whomever is the guest angler.  I am no Oconee expert, although I do know the layout of the lake pretty well, when on the lake I'm usually chucking and winding for the green fish. I have caught several catfish out of the lake a time or two. I really don't want to sign-up and take someone out and not put them on fish. What are you guy's thoughts? I don't know any of you guys (fished with Chad Smith twice), but I do read the forum religously and realize that some of you are pretty good sticks on the water.  By the way, is there still a need for boats?


It's a super fun experience and you will meet some excellent folks from this forum to boot!

I would be super appreciative if some of y'all Oconee regulars would pm me some lineside tips and locations and Biggajon I'm sure would feel the same appreciation for some cat tips. 

I haven't been on this lake in 15 or so years and have no idea where to start but I really want whoever is my guest to catch some fish. Oconee is a pretty good haul for me so I most likely won't have a chance at a pre-fishing trip, and I doubt I will be back after this trip with the high fuel prices.


Thanks fella's!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (May 1, 2012)

BigGaJon said:


> Okay guys. Been on the fence about participating in this OWL event for several days. This really seems like something can be more rewarding to me than to whomever is the guest angler.  I am no Oconee expert, although I do know the layout of the lake pretty well, when on the lake I'm usually chucking and winding for the green fish. I have caught several catfish out of the lake a time or two. I really don't want to sign-up and take someone out and not put them on fish. What are you guy's thoughts? I don't know any of you guys (fished with Chad Smith twice), but I do read the forum religously and realize that some of you are pretty good sticks on the water.  By the way, is there still a need for boats?



Yes sir, a few more boats would be great.  Lost one today already.  Greenfish fishing is part of the Grand slam!


----------



## BigGaJon (May 1, 2012)

Count me in! I guess i will break my Lanier addiction and go to Oconee this weekend and see what i can figure out. Whatever i can figure out is what we will chase.


----------



## doodleflop (May 1, 2012)

BigGaJon said:


> Count me in! I guess i will break my Lanier addiction and go to Oconee this weekend and see what i can figure out. Whatever i can figure out is what we will chase.



Awesome!!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (May 2, 2012)

I cut off the participant registration yesterday at 41 with 18 guest.  We have 24 boat commitments so we need a few more boats.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (May 2, 2012)

25 boat.  Keep em coming.  I would love 30


----------



## cuda67bnl (May 2, 2012)

Bump for the afternoon crowd!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (May 3, 2012)

26 Boats. 4 more and I will relax.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (May 3, 2012)

27 Boats


----------



## fd1228 (May 3, 2012)

Does anyone know of a clean motel that wont break to bank nearby.  I plan on riding up the night before with another forum member. All the rooms at the marina are booked.


----------



## fishingga (May 3, 2012)

I plan on doing the same so would also be interested.


----------



## doodleflop (May 3, 2012)

The closest hotels would be in Madison it's only about 20 minutes away from the marina.


----------



## j_seph (May 3, 2012)

fd1228 said:


> Does anyone know of a clean motel that wont break to bank nearby.  I plan on riding up the night before with another forum member. All the rooms at the marina are booked.


Chad Smiths house is close by and he will be on vacation


----------



## deerhunter388 (May 3, 2012)

fd1228 said:


> Does anyone know of a clean motel that wont break to bank nearby.  I plan on riding up the night before with another forum member. All the rooms at the marina are booked.




Well there's always the Ritz.... but i doubt the valet  parking guys would know how to park a rig with a trailer behind it...


----------



## flip0302 (May 3, 2012)

j_seph said:


> Chad Smiths house is close by and he will be on vacation



Joe, that was just wrong!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 3, 2012)

The shad ninja and I are just going to sleep on the boat.


----------



## krazywayne (May 3, 2012)

Sultan of Slime said:


> The shad ninja and I are just going to sleep on the boat.



Actually Sultan I was thinking about doing the same thing! Can't wait!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (May 4, 2012)

We still need 3 boats.  It is a life changing experiance!  42 participants, 20 guest, 23 are Wounded Warriors and 27 boats.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.350390504997881.73284.264246516945614&type=1


----------



## j_seph (May 4, 2012)

Sultan of Slime said:


> The shad ninja and I are just going to sleep on the boat.


Hopefully not in the floor again


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 4, 2012)

j_seph said:


> Hopefully not in the floor again



Thats only with you pookie


----------



## Eroc33 (May 4, 2012)

The lodge on lake oconee is probably the closest but its over a hundred a night


----------



## BigGaJon (May 6, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## cuda67bnl (May 6, 2012)

BUMP!!

Getting ready for next Friday. Gonna do some jugging with my guests, as well as pole fishing....


----------



## Nuttin Better (May 6, 2012)

Ok I just got back from Oconee. Nuttin Better cleared the bridge by a good 6 inches. I'm in.


----------



## krazywayne (May 6, 2012)

hey Monty, how was that 40# caught last night


----------



## Nuttin Better (May 6, 2012)

It was caught on rod and reel. Three guys came motoring up to my boat this morning about 7 AM. I thought it was you at first. They caught it in the main river channel  just North of Sugar Creek. Only bite they got.


----------



## krazywayne (May 6, 2012)

dang I bet that was fun! We concentrated our efforts on shallow coves where we have had luck recently and channel edges but NOTHING to brag about. You and I need to go together soon! See ya Friday!


----------



## krazywayne (May 6, 2012)

any pics? I would love to see that fish!


----------



## fulldraw74 (May 7, 2012)

Ttt.......


----------



## krazywayne (May 7, 2012)

ttt


----------



## deerhunter388 (May 7, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## fulldraw74 (May 8, 2012)

Ttt.....


----------



## btt202 (May 9, 2012)

Flip I remember that morning about day light. I was thinking the Turban was going to come out from under the seat. to take up for the head swelling.


----------

